# The house has three windows



## Arabus

Hello,

How do we say in Turkish "the house has three windows" and "the movie has three parts?"

Thanks,


----------



## maviliazman

Evin üç penceresi var.
Filmin üç bölümü var. ("_Film üç bölümden oluşuyor." is what I expect to hear.)
_


----------



## Arabus

Thanks. You're right the second sentence is not structured well even in English.


----------



## er targyn

> Evin üç penceresi var.


Why Evin, not evde?


----------



## maviliazman

Then it'd be "_Evde üç pencere var._", which is what I'd write if Arabus'd asked how to say in Turkish "_There are three windows in the house._".


----------



## er targyn

What's the difference?


----------



## Arabus

My question is specifically about the gramatical construction signifying _possession_.

This is a gramatical question.


----------



## maviliazman

That's what I was taught years ago and how I translate now; though I  admit  "to have" and  "there is/are" as a translation of "var" might be  interchangeable. 
But,  if I want to say something is an integral part of another thing,  or  something possesses another thing, "evin/to have" version sounds  better.  

Sokakta iki adam var. There are two men on the street. These two are
Sokağın iki adamı var. The street has two men.             not interchangeable.

So, that is the difference. 
(Forgive my poor logic and old habits when it comes to an explanation.)


----------



## er targyn

Many thanks!


----------

